# Transport needed ... in CA



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

Have 4 emails out to people in the SoCal area right now.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Has anyone PM'd Claire's Friend? I'm not sure which part of CA she in though.


----------

